# oh my god!



## cazmac (Dec 9, 2007)

had to tell you guys as this was a great buy

so a guy at my local gaming club is selling off his mates old warhammer stuff so i brought an old empire battalion off him but a few gunmen were missing  sad times

so a couple of weeks later he brings in the gunman 16 of them ... :|

ontop he had loads of extra bits in a bag and i said how much he want and he said a 10 pounds 

i open it up when im home and what have i got in there 

the 16 handgunners

20 flagallents

20 spearman 

bsb bearer on foot and horse

great cannon

mortar

and the option to create either another hellblaster or a hellstorm rocket

so which should i have an extra hellblaster or the rocket?


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

:shok:........................... my gods................................ epic find my friend. seriously wish i was you just there. as for the cannon i have no clue i only play dwarves and woc.


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

well hellblaster is more reliable but get lucky with your hellstorm dead units and gd find


----------



## cazmac (Dec 9, 2007)

well i was thinking that large blast template could do well because of them damn horde rules that have come out and how many times do you roll for the hellstorm is it just once? unlike the hellblaster were you roll 3 times?

sorry relatively new to the whole fantasy experience just making sure im getting it right


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

With the changes to artillery in 8th there's a good possibility that the hellstorm may be one of the best artillery pieces in the game whereas the volleygun lives off its reputation from 3 editions ago.


----------



## cazmac (Dec 9, 2007)

thats what i was thinking yea the volley gun is a bit of a one trick pony your lucky if it lasts 2 - 3 turns without a misfire.

where as looking at it the hellstorm rocket has a bit more luck of staying alive aswell as dropping down some serious damage


----------



## Settra (Jun 5, 2010)

i say the rocket battery  it IS going to be very very good


----------



## cazmac (Dec 9, 2007)

i do hope so ! it will look pretty cool in my army aswell so far its going to have to be gunline! i have 30+ handgunners 2 cannons 2 mortars hellblaster and now a hellstorm i think i will go for an army of nuln lol now how to fit it all in lol


----------



## Settra (Jun 5, 2010)

in the new system it will be very easy to fit all of that and more in your army  trust me


----------



## cazmac (Dec 9, 2007)

yea i saw the percentage things so fingers crossed was thinking two cannons volley gun hellblaster and mortar that should rain down a heavy amount lol


----------

